# Tony Fisher's Inverted 13x13x13 Ball in a Cube



## Tony Fisher (Dec 5, 2015)

I made this as a by product of making the 13x13x13 Ball in a cube.


----------



## CubesNDominoes (Dec 5, 2015)

I have to say, I don't like this as much as the normal ball in a cube, but it still looks really interesting, it looks almost like a 3x3 core


----------



## mjm (Dec 5, 2015)

That's crazy! Looks good, though.
I was worried you weren't going to do anything with the "leftovers".


----------



## pjk (Dec 5, 2015)

Beautiful puzzles!


----------



## stoic (Dec 5, 2015)

Twisted (and twisty) genius.


----------

